
Today is special day if you like marijuana and odd radixes - spenuke
A little lighthearted Friday javascript for you:<p>new Date(&quot;2016-08-05T23:42:11.177Z&quot;).getTime().toString(36)
======
dhimes
I don't get the ref

------
pavel_lishin
"iriebrah"?

~~~
jbjw
I believe it's supposed to be "Irie, brah", where irie is a Jamaican word
closely associated with the Rastafarian movement that basically means "cool",
and "brah" is a permutation of "bro".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irie)

[http://www.languagejones.com/blog-1/2015/9/11/bruh-breh-
brah...](http://www.languagejones.com/blog-1/2015/9/11/bruh-breh-brah-bro)

